# Anyone here have a Vita-Mix?



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I found one at the local thrift store yesterday for $10- brought it home and cleaned it up and it looks barely used - Im looking for suggestions or favorite recipes made using it.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

*jaw drop* LUCKY YOU! I borrowed my sister-in-law's a few years ago and fell in love. But after a couple months, she wanted it back. I was on the look out for a used one forever (the one I borrowed was given to her by her grandparents - they purchased it in the 60s!). I finally broke down and bought one at Costco a few months ago.

I mostly use mine for smoothies right now. Green smoothies are great - a juice base, a few pieces of fruit and then cram the rest full of spinach or swiss chard.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I love loev love mine!! We use it for fast home made ice cream, homemade snow cones, smoothies, margaritas, sauces... grinding grain, grinding dehydrated veggies to make powders.. if you go to the website High performance blenders from Vitamix Corporation. there are bunches of recipes!!


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you for the information both of you - I didnt even know they were still making these things - and after looking at some used ones just now on e bay it looks like I got a steal on mine. I think mine will have been worth the $10 if I dont use it for anything more than grinding wheat.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ten bucks. 



















:sob:















We love ours..... from soup to kefir to grinding wheat and other grains........


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll buy it from you for $30! You can triple your money! :grin: Just kidding, don't sell it, you got a heck of a deal!! I've been wanting one for a long time!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We love ours!

We make a smoothie daily with 2 dates, carrot, celery, 2 oranges, banana,2 apples, and a bunch of frozen strawberries. Sometimes the girls forget to take the pit out of the dates. The only reason we know that is by the sound of the pit disappearing LOL you'd never know it by drinking the smoothie.

We also like broccoli soup made in the blender.

Great bargain you got!!!!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

What a deal! I won one during a Dr. Oz giveaway a few months ago and it is very nice. I've not fully explored it's capabilities but it came with a book of several yummy recipes to try. Smoothies are definitely on the list.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

DKWunlimited said:


> I love loev love mine!! We use it for fast home made ice cream,


Did you say ICE CREAM? How have I owned a vitamix for months without knowing you could make ice cream?!?!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Vanilla Ice Cream from the recipe book that came with the VitaMix (old style with metal container and spigot)

1-1/2 cups half & half or cream
2/3 Cup sugar
1 Tbs. vanilla extract
(or 1/-1/2 teaspoons instant chocolate or other flavouring)
4 cups frozen half and half cubes

Put in well chilled liquid, sugar, and flavouring. Add frozen cubes. Clamp on Action Dome lid and process on High. If the motor starts running fast, an air bubble may have formed. Pop air bubble by using tamper while machine is running. 

Run for 30 seconds, then open up spigot to dispense soft ice cream. 

Easy peasy!

I sold my old VitaMix on the Barter Board since I have one of the newer ones. I miss the spigot.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I simply couldn't afford a Vita-mix so I bought a Ninja, it had pretty good reviews compared to the Vita-mix, but alas it is not a Vita-mix. But it does make great smoothies and margaritas


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

OMG...lucky you for not getting bashed for taking advantage of a charitable store like I did when I got my Excalibur dehydrator for $2 or $3.
I'm sure that if you email vita-mix they will happily send you a copy of the manuals/ recipe book for yours.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> OMG...lucky you for not getting bashed for taking advantage of a charitable store like I did when I got my Excalibur dehydrator for $2 or $3.
> I'm sure that if you email vita-mix they will happily send you a copy of the manuals/ recipe book for yours.


Mine came with an combination recipe book/ instruction manual and a smaller recipe book - the book has a printed price of $50 on it - unbelievable that someone would pay that. this is one of the older machines- stainless steel container and chrome plated base - they had the vita mix labeled as a " juice machine "


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow, you really did get a great deal. The book has been out of print for quite some time and the last time I checked, even the Vita Mix corp. no longer carried it. I ended up photocopying a friend's. 

A word to the wise: Vita Mix still has the rubber gasgets and spigots, but they are getting more expensive and the last time I ordered a set, I was told they might stop making the gasgets. I discovered I needed a new gasget about every 3 years. So you might want to buy a set (I think they are three to set).


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

10 dollars!?! Sigh, Mine was a gift, but I know they cost hundreds...
I love mine. I have done soup. I use it regular to make butter and grind wheat. We make smoothies also. It gets a lot of use around here.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

What is the difference between the Vita Mix and a very good blender?


----------

